# Chance at 23 Weeks - Does he seem small for his age?



## doomwaffle (Jan 3, 2018)

Album here:

https://imgur.com/a/afwvx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy-I don't think so.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You can tell by the shape of his head, he will have lighter bone structure and shouldn't be a heavy, bulky dog. If you are every concerned about your dog's weight, your vet is the best resource. Ask to pop in for a weight check. Puppies are supposed to be on the thinner side as they grow, check the purina body score for dogs on google. If you choose to bump up his food amount, do it by a tiny increment and keep a close eye on him.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

It's hard to tell from the photos. How tall is he (at his shoulder) and how much does he weigh?

For comparison, my dog was 17.5" tall and 36 lbs. at 24 weeks. Now, at 2 years of age, he's 23" tall and 52 lbs. He's always been on the smaller side for a male dog, but he's perfectly healthy. His parents were both small. He's fairly light boned and I keep him lean (not thin) because he does agility.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Chance looks a little small for his age. But he is probably from a a line of smaller Goldens. You might check and confirm you are feeding enough. Our Rocky is about the same age. Here is a picture of him at 6 months old.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

I think he looks okay. Maybe a little smaller but Autumn is on the slimmer side and that's what we want. She eats plenty but looks trim. You may want to up her food like mentioned above but obviously check with your vet and see what they recommend.

For comparison sake, here she is at about 5 months (approx same age as Chance).


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, he does look a bit on the small side for his age, but as others have already said, he clearly has a lighter bone structure than some other Goldens. He's not going to be a very large dog. Have you met his parents or seen photos of them? What about any of his littermates or full siblings from previous litters? They can usually be a fairly good indicator of what to expect in your pup, but I would speak with your breeder and vet if you are concerned about his size.


----------

